# Hollywood 1st cycle, log



## Hollywood72 (Jul 28, 2012)

Several people td me to make a log so I'll give it a go. 

Today was day one of a 12 week test e only cycle. I pinned in my right glute. Actually the Mrs did. We used a 1" 22g. The only 1.5" at the tractor supply was an 18g and that freaked her out so I put on the smaller needle. 

I didn't even feel it going in. As we walked out of the room I felt mild soreness, much like a bruise. Been massaging the area through the night. 

Next pin will be Monday. Then I'll be on a Monday/Thursday schedule. I'll probably have her do the other glute. Then on Thursday I won't be with her so I'm thinking I should hit a quad. I'd love a little advice here on where to pin in the quad and any help about placement. 

I'll try and update often but I don't want to bore you guys.


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 28, 2012)

Nice you open a log with your first cycle. IMO I did one here and one in the other board and I believe no ne got bored lol. Make it very in detail as you can specially log your workout and post some pics once ina while ( so the whore pics get theyr part) lol Anyway newbs like to read and ask question plus you can inspire ppl thru your log and get pumped!!!! 

About pin make sure your rotate the spots evrytime and on quads I pin in the upper part of the quads, like if you sit down around 6" down (make sense lol) I suggest you to order some pins online. I will not fucking pin myself with nothing like 22g or bigger FUCK THAT!!! lol. Keep this log update son...


----------



## bigguns1 (Jul 28, 2012)

I agree totally with you about the pin size. Unfortunately when I first started I had no choice but to go with a 25 gauge. Now back in the real world I can order 18's and yes they will still pull the oil based shit. Great info on the pins, Pikiki!


----------



## Hollywood72 (Jul 28, 2012)

I'll work on logging my workouts. Some days I only lift at work and it's very limited. Today was chest so I did 
BP 135/12 x3 205/5 x2
Flys on the bench, with plates, 25/10 x3
DB press, flat, 55/10 x3


----------



## Hollywood72 (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm also mostly posting from my phone and it's a pain. 

Also did 45 push-ups. 

That's all I can do at work. 

I'll definitely get more pins. The mrs was suppose to bring some from work and she brought slin pi s. She's at a dr.'s office and will get the right ones next time. I hope. If not, I'll order some no problem.


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 28, 2012)

Here bro get some pins http://www.medical-and-lab-supplies.com/


----------



## Hollywood72 (Jul 29, 2012)

Leg extension 10/90 x3
Seated calf 15/90 x4
Seated leg press 10/270 x3
Seated leg curl 10/150 x3
Ab crunches 12/100 x3
Double leg raises
30 min moderate cardio


----------



## Hollywood72 (Jul 30, 2012)

I didn't workout today but I did do about 30 min in the pool. 

There's still quite a bit of tenderness where I pinned. Basically the whole glute is sore. It's not intense pain but quite noticeable.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Jul 30, 2012)

I haven't been taking aromasin yet, I'm only a few days in. Should I start it now?


----------



## Hollywood72 (Jul 31, 2012)

No answers for the above?

Anyway, 2nd pin was tonight. It went very smooth. It feels better than the first pin. Damn, my glute is still fucking sore from the first. Feels like a cramp/ Charlie horse. 2nd site, other glute has no soreness or evidence of an injection. Hope it stays that way.


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 31, 2012)

Hollywood72 said:


> I haven't been taking aromasin yet, I'm only a few days in. Should I start it now?



This is up to you brotha, some guys start at 2-3 weeks in, others only when they need it or like me from start to finish and on PCT. I don`t use high doses but the minimun and adjust from there if symptons kicking in. If you start as a preventive meassure starts at 6.25mgs eod and adjust from there. Hope this help


----------



## Hollywood72 (Jul 31, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> This is up to you brotha, some guys start at 2-3 weeks in, others only when they need it or like me from start to finish and on PCT. I don`t use high doses but the minimun and adjust from there if symptons kicking in. If you start as a preventive meassure starts at 6.25mgs eod and adjust from there. Hope this help



I only have 12.5 capsules. Can't really halve those


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 1, 2012)

Hollywood72 said:


> I only have 12.5 capsules. Can't really halve those



So start with those e3d or eod you will know if needs to bump up with the mgs.


----------



## Get Some (Aug 1, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> So start with those e3d or eod you will know if needs to bump up with the mgs.



dose 12.5mg EOD... the half life of those puppies is only about 20 something hours so EOD is necessary IMO


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 1, 2012)

Get Some said:


> dose 12.5mg EOD... the half life of those puppies is only about 20 something hours so EOD is necessary IMO



ok,  GS thanx for the correction bro.


----------



## Malevolence (Aug 1, 2012)

For Aromasin to be effective it needs to be taken ed because of the short half life.  I would suggest that you just pay close attention to what your body is telling you.  If you can get away with not taking it than you will see better results (aro can hinder gains).  Pay close attention to attitude (bitchy), sex drive dropping, low energy, acne will probably not occur till late in your cycle if it does at all and gyno (bitch tit).


And bloating water retention more than normal.   

And ask questions,  lots of them


----------



## Hollywood72 (Aug 1, 2012)

Well I feel like shit. Fever/lethargic. The glute I did the first pin in is huge, warm and knotted up. I can barely sit down. If each of my muscles do this on initial pin it would suck


----------



## Hollywood72 (Aug 4, 2012)

3rd pin was last night.  First time in the quad and first time doing it myself.  It went really well and i have the least pain associated with it so far.  1st pin spot is still sore as shit, swollen, transformed and insane.  2nd pin spot is just a little sore.  

I was working out chest last night and I couldn't finish my DB presses because my swollen right butt cheek had me all cock eyed on the bench.  One guy at the gym even told me to flatten my hips.  Fuck, they were flat, my damn glute looks like a side of beef right now.  It is getting better and i hope it's quick because with the sickness and the soreness, workouts have sucked.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm in my third week (5 pins) and don't feel any different at all but I don't expect to until about week 4 or 5. Lots of people are claiming increased libido after first pin. I definitely haven't experienced that. I'll update this log when I start showing any benefits from the test.


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 11, 2012)

For me the sweat comes first. can't mistake it, especially when it's from my back, chest and not just from my pits. and it feels like I'm sweatin thick oil out my poors lol.. but strength didn't kick in for me until week 5..


----------



## Big Worm (Aug 11, 2012)

Get some 25 gauge pins, really man.  I use 25x1.5 for glute and 25x1 for quad.  Also warm up the oil.  Use the wifes hair dryer or something.  It will draw a lot easier and you will have less pain.


----------



## DF (Aug 11, 2012)

How'd you do with your ass cheek? Is it still sore ect?


----------



## Jada (Aug 11, 2012)

Great log u got goin on here  I like 25g 1 inch to pin.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Aug 11, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> How'd you do with your ass cheek? Is it still sore ect?



No it finally healed about a week after pin. 

You could see the exact shape of my glute. Crazy


----------



## creekrat (Aug 13, 2012)

You're thinking ass backwards on the pins. The bigger the # the smaller the needle. An 18 is actually the same size as many small bore IV needles. Think the ass hurt before? Pin with the 18.  Nice log bro. Look forward to seeing your results


----------



## Hollywood72 (Aug 18, 2012)

creekrat said:


> You're thinking ass backwards on the pins. The bigger the # the smaller the needle. An 18 is actually the same size as many small bore IV needles. Think the ass hurt before? Pin with the 18.  Nice log bro. Look forward to seeing your results



I know about gauge sizes. That's why I would draw with an 18g. The injection didn't hurt. Something during the process made it hurt, a day later. 

All other pins have gone great except for the one on Monday. My left quad is sore sore sore. Don't know what I'm hitting but it isn't fun. 

7 pins in, nothing to report, no changes. 

Adding some rips to the cycle next week.


----------



## Jada (Aug 18, 2012)

When it kicks ur gonna be in the zone:0, rips r the bomb can't wait to try myself


----------



## Hollywood72 (Aug 23, 2012)

Just added Rips GH to this yesterday.  2iu's, 5 days a week.


----------



## DF (Aug 23, 2012)

Hollywood72 said:


> Just added Rips GH to this yesterday.  2iu's, 5 days a week.



Grats Bro you'll love them.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Aug 25, 2012)

I just finished week 4. Nothing major to report at all. Possibly a little more focus at the gym but nothing dramatic for sure (no libido increase, sweats, etc). 

Maybe more night boners. Haha. I'm waking up in the middle of the night with a third leg. 

Hoping for something more dramatic this week. 

Diet is clean but light on calories. Definitely bumping that up this week.


----------



## Jada (Aug 25, 2012)

Yea the boners r nuts!!!


----------



## Malevolence (Aug 26, 2012)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????????
What gear are you using???  I noticed sex drive up at about 2 weeks night sweats at about 3 weeks and the real strength at about 4 weeks.  Pinnacle 



Hollywood72 said:


> I just finished week 4. Nothing major to report at all. Possibly a little more focus at the gym but nothing dramatic for sure (no libido increase, sweats, etc).
> 
> Maybe more night boners. Haha. I'm waking up in the middle of the night with a third leg.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hollywood72 (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm using Pinn too. It's officially been a month now and honestly I don't think I can even tell I'm on it. 

Still patiently waiting. 



Malevolence said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????????
> What gear are you using???  I noticed sex drive up at about 2 weeks night sweats at about 3 weeks and the real strength at about 4 weeks.  Pinnacle


----------



## Jada (Aug 29, 2012)

Remember some times people feel it kick officially week 4-5 . It will cum


----------



## DF (Aug 29, 2012)

All good things take a bit of time. I'm sure you'll feel your strength going up ect anytime now.


----------



## theminister (Aug 29, 2012)

Keep it going dude. Eat well too plenty of proteins and good fats! Good luck, the first one is always a good performer!


----------



## Hollywood72 (Aug 31, 2012)

Here's a look at my diet

8:00 am turkey sausage and a cup of oatmeal
11:00 chicken breast
12:30 workout 
1:30 protein shake
2:00 chicken breast with a cup of oatmeal and/or a cup of brocolli
6:00 dinner, chicken breast or turkey patties or fish and a cup of broccoli or green beans
9:00 chicken breast or 8oz of egg whites


----------



## Hollywood72 (Sep 15, 2012)

Never added a pic so here it is. This was about 3 weeks ago


----------



## Spongy (Sep 15, 2012)

Bro, I don't think this is going to cut it for you.  You want lean gains so you're going to have to eat at a bit of a surplus and you're going to want to up your carbs a bit to increase strength.  You just added Var, which is great, but I just don't think you're eating as many calories as you think you are.  Email me and let's talk.  



Hollywood72 said:


> Here's a look at my diet
> 
> 8:00 am turkey sausage and a cup of oatmeal
> 11:00 chicken breast
> ...


----------



## Hollywood72 (Sep 16, 2012)

Spongy said:


> Bro, I don't think this is going to cut it for you.  You want lean gains so you're going to have to eat at a bit of a surplus and you're going to want to up your carbs a bit to increase strength.  You just added Var, which is great, but I just don't think you're eating as many calories as you think you are.  Email me and let's talk.




Thanks sponge. Email sent


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 16, 2012)

Spongy said:


> Bro, I don't think this is going to cut it for you.  You want lean gains so you're going to have to eat at a bit of a surplus and you're going to want to up your carbs a bit to increase strength.  You just added Var, which is great, but I just don't think you're eating as many calories as you think you are.  Email me and let's talk.




Agreed... He definitely isn't eating enough spam and bacon. Hollywood, eat more spam and bacon. Add one can of spam to each meal and 5 slices of bacon. Wash it down with a warm glass of butter.


----------



## Spongy (Sep 16, 2012)

Well, that's one way to gain LOL!



PillarofBalance said:


> Agreed... He definitely isn't eating enough spam and bacon. Hollywood, eat more spam and bacon. Add one can of spam to each meal and 5 slices of bacon. Wash it down with a warm glass of butter.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Sep 16, 2012)

I'll start eating more. I'm just trying to lose some bellyfat and didn't want to overdo it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 16, 2012)

this is why we say to lose as much bf before the cycle.If you got spong on your side u will get there bro


----------



## Hollywood72 (Sep 16, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> this is why we say to lose as much bf before the cycle.If you got spong on your side u will get there bro



I hear ya bro. I lost about 8 lbs before I started. I couldn't wait any longer though. Had to get going.


----------



## Jada (Sep 17, 2012)

hey wood, great job on gettin some advice from spongy. he knows his stuff.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Sep 18, 2012)

Added another chicken breast and some brown rice to the diet.


----------



## Jada (Sep 18, 2012)

Great add on, diet is the key  I have friends who talk shit saying that for bulk I should eat everything and i tell them good u eat like that and look like a fat Fk. Diet is number 1 for me.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Sep 19, 2012)

It's looking like all systems go now. Ready to fuck some shit up. 

Blast off!!!


----------



## Lulu66 (Sep 19, 2012)

Good to see u got ur diet straightened up. That is like numero uno in thjs busi ess. Good luck man. Keep us posted.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Sep 19, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> Good to see u got ur diet straightened up. That is like numero uno in thjs busi ess. Good luck man. Keep us posted.



I hope it's straightened out. I'm just adding more carbs and a little more protein. I'll stick with that until I start getting fat


----------



## Hollywood72 (Sep 22, 2012)

I never heard back from Sponge so I just stuck with the added carb and protein. 

Anyway, 2 months in now (sept 27) and strength is increasing nice. Size is increasing but I want more lol. 

No libido increase that I can tell. I'm always horny anyway but I'm seeing some progress now that I upped my test a bit.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Sep 22, 2012)

Great job on the diet, I wish I had your willpower!


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 22, 2012)

Stick with it, Bro!


----------



## Hollywood72 (Sep 30, 2012)

I never max out, ever, never had. But, the weights are getting real easy to move lately. Benching 225 like it's 135. I know that's not a lot but I really don't care to do heavy. I'd rather do more reps. After 225, I'm drop setting to 135 for 25 reps. 

The var has really helped. Even on chest Dday today I had nice back pumps. I don't think I've ever noticed back pumps before. 

Weight is up 10lbs and waist is an inch smaller. I should have done this years ago.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 30, 2012)

"Nice back pumps"

Wtf? Back pumps are awful!!! Wait till you get your hands on some good dbol. You'll be crippled! Lol

Glad to hear its going well. Take advantage of the strength. Go heavier than usual and it's ok to drop the reps a bit. 5 to 7 range will so long as you go to failure get you MASSIVE growth. You will overwhelm every muscle fiber you've got.

Keep it up


----------



## Tilltheend (Sep 30, 2012)

Looks like your going strong good job.


----------



## Jada (Sep 30, 2012)

Good job wood) I agree with POB take advantage of the strength ur getting.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Oct 1, 2012)

I'll go a little heavier but I have a bad shoulder that gives me pain doing bench. On everything else I'm g2g


----------



## toneloc (Oct 5, 2012)

hows everything going brotha  ??!!


----------



## Hollywood72 (Oct 22, 2012)

I guess I'm not much into logs. Here's a general update. About 6 weeks ago I switched labs and I'm glad I did. Because the first gear was so underdosed I am extending this cycle a couple weeks. 

Strength is real good and still increasing. I don't max bench because of an annoying shoulder but I'm repping 225 easy. I'm going to add 40-60 to that just to see how it feels. 

All other lifts are great as well. One thing I notice is I can isolate particular muscles easier than before. 

I've lost about 1.5" on my waist and added about 12lbs of lean mass. I'll post a pic tonight. It's not dramatic and it sucks I lost several weeks to weak gear but its a learning experience.


----------



## Jada (Oct 23, 2012)

Sup Wood at least ur able to salvage ur cycle man, sucks balls that u had under dosed test . Keep eating and Liftin bro , nice gains .


----------



## Hollywood72 (Oct 23, 2012)

This pic is 6-7 weeks ago






This is from today. I can't see much difference but it seems everyone around me can. Like I said 10-12lb increase. 





And another from today in same room as first pic


----------



## Hollywood72 (Oct 27, 2012)

Damn!  Crickets? Really?


----------



## Jada (Oct 27, 2012)

u look little  more fuller than before, if ur losing waist size its always a plus.


----------

